
Free vpn with IPv6 support - BranTheBuilder
I am working on setting up a vpn using openvpn and am currently connecting to vpnbook. I noticed however that my IPv6 address is still available publicly. Does anyone know of a free vpn server that provides ipv6 support? Or if I want to prevent leaks will I need to use a paid service?
======
ddtaylor
I would advise disabling IPv6 for any system where leaking is really
important. Honestly, I would suggest Whonix or a similar operating system
where all outbound traffic goes over Tor by design and has been configured by
experts.

